# learning faster than I hoped :)



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I thought that in his first season working it would just be a bit of steadiness after exposure to birds but young Elvis is passing my expectations by miles, here's a few vids from yesterdays shoot where he managed 14 retrieves on duck and pheasants, not all were text book retrieves granted, one in particular had me baffled at first but the confusion became apparent whilst filming (I'll load that one first, the retrieve starts about 50 secs into clip) 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FU9UNar23Tw

and a **** pheasant from earlier..
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5W9ZbVvzF4

and lastly a point (granted not text book) on a pheasant
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeqHIAwyA-g


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the biggest mistake as owners that we make ! under estimate the ability of our pups !!


----------

